
Scientists sequence Black Death bacteria DNA, admit they were wrong - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/scientists-sequence-black-death-bacteria-dna-admit-they-were-wrong.ars
======
sturadnidge
This article of a few weeks back adds more about the "not spread by rats"
aspect (as well some really typical British humour in the commentary of the
article).

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2027347/Black-
Deat...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2027347/Black-Death-
backtrack-Dont-blame-rats-plague-spread-PEOPLE.html)

